# Youtube Videos direkt in Beiträgen einfügen



## Thomas (31. Mai 2007)

Es wurde im Forum vor ein paar Tagen vorgeschlagen- jetzt ist es da:
Es ist jetzt möglich direkt Videos von Youtube einzubinden.
Beispiel (Ausschnitt aus dem Tour de France IMAX Film / Rohmaterial):






Anleitung:

Verwende den Tag yt um das Video einzubinden.
Beispiel oben (Leerzeichen vor dem yt jeweils weglassen...):

```
[ yt=Tour Video]ypGlreJYFWM[ /yt]
```
Bitte nur die ID des Videos eingeben, nicht den kompletten Link
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bluesky (1. Juni 2007)

sehr gut ... wäre cool wenn ihr das auch mit anderen video anbietern machen könntet (Google Video, myvideo und wie sie alle heißen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RUDO (1. Juni 2007)

Perfekter Service!  
 DANKE


----------



## dortmund biker (1. Juni 2007)

@ bluesky:


----------



## GaGarmel (4. Juni 2007)

Hmm, gleich mal ausprobieren:

Ich ->


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Juni 2007)

Steißbeinbruch? ne is klasse, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass ich höchstens ein Bein vom Pedal nehme.

Klasse Idee, der direkte Link, werd ich demnächst auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Juni 2007)

auch mal ausprobieren!
mein Bruder und ich am Rosskopf. schlechte Auflösung, Musik wurde beim upload verschoben, sodass der Anfang nicht mehr ganz stimmt aber trozudem....(entschuldigt die eine Bremsspur, aber wir dachten das kommt gut im Video 






(wenns net klappt kann mir ja einer nochmal sagen, was ich falsch gemacht hab)


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Juni 2007)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Marcus (5. Juni 2007)

Bitte im Testbereich testen ... danke.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juni 2007)

ey suuuupergajol! direkt mal ausprobieren! einbinden von anderen hostern wie google video, metacafe, clipfish etc. wäre auch cool.


----------



## Makke (9. Juni 2007)

sehr gute Idee ... jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch ein Video von mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000Lines (10. Juni 2007)

endlich!


----------



## nL!gHTeNeD (17. Juni 2007)

problem ist natürlich, dass noch nicht alle ne breitbandleitung haben (bei mir gibts sowas nicht *buhuuuu schluchtz*)... also bitte: videos klein halten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2007)

also ich raffe es nicht....welchen link soll ich da benutzen und yt vorschreiben?


----------



## andi55 (5. Juli 2007)

Jedes Viedo bei youtube hat ne eigene URL.
Bsp.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E795nmyZYCQ
die Video-ID ist dann E795nmyZYCQ - selbige wie ganz oben beschrieben einfügen.

Grüße andi


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Juli 2007)

Endlich ist er da, der Erythropoetin (EPO) - Song. Holt schon mal den
Langenscheidt Diktionär raus...  

http://www.ride.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=309 

Gruss


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juli 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> auch mal ausprobieren!
> mein Bruder und ich am Rosskopf. schlechte Auflösung, Musik wurde beim upload verschoben, sodass der Anfang nicht mehr ganz stimmt aber trozudem....(entschuldigt die eine Bremsspur, aber wir dachten das kommt gut im Video
> 
> 
> ...




cooles video! respekt... mir gefällt auch eure hintergrundmusik -->? wer ist der interpret,... wie heisst der titel?

Gruß


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Juli 2007)

der Interpret ist Marylin Manson, wie das Lied heißt, weiß ich leider selber nicht, da bin ich drüber gestolpert, als ich meinen PC durchforstet habe. Ich hab das hier als Track 17 gespeichert, ob das der richtige Titel ist, weiß ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## Janosholland (28. Mai 2008)

na ma sehen ob das geht

Also Ihr seht hier unseren Erstling von dem DVD Trailer zu PULP riding - Biken in Halle und Umgebung, dies soll jetzt kein erstklassiger Film sein sondern nur Zeigen wo wir hier in Halle so rumfahren.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Mai 2008)

nee man muss es leider vertauschen. also tag und titel.


----------



## Janosholland (29. Mai 2008)

bei mir hats hingehaun wie s da steht


----------



## Akon (25. Juni 2008)




----------



## Akon (25. Juni 2008)

[yt=Tagfahrlicht BMW]9-YWTZdBHtA/yt]


----------



## Akon (25. Juni 2008)




----------



## wookie (14. November 2008)

wenn ihr ein Youtube Video über die foren-interne editor-funktion einbinden wollt, wird nur die "normale" youtube qualität dargestellt.
hier in einem beispiel zu sehen:





ein beispiel vom selben video oben, in besserer qualität:

[YT="hohe qualität"]GHref_LeuXs&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]
hier der Tag: [ YT="hohe qualität" ]GHref_LeuXs&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[ /YT ]
Ihr müsst beim einbinden des youtube videos hinter die youtube-id das hier setzen: "&ap=%2526fmt%3D18".

so wird von youtube eine höhere qualität (H.264 codec) für das video geliefert.

natürlich könnt ihr auch einen normalen link zum youtube-video einbetten, dann muss hinter den link ein "&fmt=18" gehängt werden, damit bei youtube eine bessere qualität dargestellt wird.

hier ein beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHref_LeuXs&fmt=18

Probiert es einfach mal aus und versucht die 2 videos oben gleichzeitig abzuspielen.


----------



## wookie (14. November 2008)

ich hatte es zwar schonmal gepostet, aber hier nochmal:

wenn ihr ein Youtube Video über die foren-interne editor-funktion einbinden wollt, wird nur die "normale" youtube qualität dargestellt.
hier in einem beispiel zu sehen:





ein beispiel vom selben video oben, in besserer qualität:

[YT="hohe qualität"]GHref_LeuXs&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]
hier der Tag: [ YT="hohe qualität" ]GHref_LeuXs&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[ /YT ]
Ihr müsst beim einbinden des youtube videos hinter die youtube-id das hier setzen: "&ap=%2526fmt%3D18".

so wird von youtube eine höhere qualität (H.264 codec) für das video geliefert.

natürlich könnt ihr auch einen normalen link zum youtube-video einbetten, dann muss hinter den link ein "&fmt=18" gehängt werden, damit bei youtube eine bessere qualität dargestellt wird.

hier ein beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHref_LeuXs&fmt=18

Probiert es einfach mal aus und versucht die 2 videos oben gleichzeitig abzuspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (9. August 2011)

warum baut ihr nicht gleich nen youtube knopf beim erstellen ein?
ist doch ******** kompliziat hier immer nachzu schauen.
danke


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. August 2011)

Es gab hier ja mal einen YT-Button, aber diese Funktion ist offenbar wieder eingestellt worden, weil die Forensoftware YT-Vids automatisch erkennt, allerdings nicht automatisch, wie gewünscht, im Abspielfenster anzeigt.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie leistungsfähig die IBC-Server, wo das Forum gehostet, bzw. die jeweiligen Interverbindungen der User sind, aber es sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein, dass Videos in höherer Auflösung auch eine erheblich höhere Datenmenge beinhalten. 

Viele der YT-Filmchen sind allerdings technisch und inhaltlich derart schlecht, da verzichte ich gerne auf höhere Auflösung ...


----------



## Bastelbirne (18. August 2011)

Ja so ein knopf, der einfach den Passenden Code einfügt wär ganz praktisch - kann man ja noch irgendwo dazuschreiben wie man den passenden Tag aus der URL kopiert....


----------



## Randy78 (10. September 2011)

Hey 

Die Videos von den Bikern sind echt krass  
Ich fahre selbst gerne Bike dachte auch immer das ich das ganz gut kann habe aber beim angucken des Videos gesehn das ich es doch nicht so drauf habe 
Ich habe versucht ein Video von mir hock zu laden bekomme das aber nicht hin Wo kann ich das leicht hochladen?
MFG Randy78


----------



## Randy78 (21. September 2011)

Also ich fahre auch gern Bike, aber was die anstellen ist schon echt klasse. Da bin ich hingegen eher ein Sonntags-Fahrrad-Fahrer:-D Aber anschauen tu ich mir solche Profi-Videos sehr gern. Klasse Sache!

  Zur Auflösung: Ja, man sollte nach der Auflösung schauen, viele Videos sind sehr schlecht, leider.

  ---
*email management*


----------



## Simx (16. Oktober 2012)

Cool das finde ich sehr praktisch


----------



## flowbike (24. Juli 2013)

gibt's da mittlerweile einen undokumentierten insidertrick, wie man YT-Vids eingebettet bekommt?


----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2013)

h_ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrQWhFysPKY&feature=player_embedded

-> [*_*yt=Hier kann man Text schreiben]vrQWhFysPKY[/yt*_*] Ohne *_*-zeichen


----------



## flowbike (24. Juli 2013)

Danke.
es muß also da ein "=" stehen, sonst funktioniert es nicht.

btw: schlimmes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2013)

Is Beispiel!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob das bei allen so ist, aber bei mir spinnt das automatische Youtube-Plugin vom Forum. Der Link wird zwar automatisch umgewandelt, aber im Vorschaubildchen kann der sich irgendwie nicht die Daten vom Video holen - Titel und Zeit fehlen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. April 2014)

Ah ok, geht wieder, wird alles korrekt angezeigt...


----------



## netwood_kevin (24. April 2014)

cool


----------



## Bergziege3 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich probier es mal


----------



## MTBLAUF (7. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8UZuw8PxUP9TEn_t2R9m_A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Mai 2014)

Wie soll das gehen, eine Seite mit 13 Videos  zu verlinken?


----------



## Bergziege3 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich denke du musst jedes einzelne Video verlinken.


----------

